# What do you think of Francaix?



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm still wroking on my program notes about Francaix's string trio of 1933, which I have only been able to find in score and partly in audio (only the first and the second mvt). And, btw, if you know where I can listen for free to the last two mvts please pass the information.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Prefer Österreich and Italia.

Oh and BTW, it's ce no x.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Yagan Kiely said:


> Prefer Österreich and Italia.
> 
> Oh and BTW, it's ce no x.


I think you misunderstood me, or you're probably making fun of me since I'm a junior member. I''m talking about the French composer Jean Françaix (1912-1997). He himself spells his name with an "x", as is the case with all his biographical sources.

And my question referred to Françaix's style and music and it still stands.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I wasn't making fun of _you_ at all, and I didn't notice your post count _or_ status.

In relation to the thread, I've only heard one piece. Can't say much. It is pleasant but I don't think I found it striking.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Francaix was a brilliant composer of amusing nuances, a fine pianist, arranger, and conductor. Among my favorites. The string trio is one of his most recorded works.

An example: Trio Sibelius on Rhapsody

A nice video of the 2nd movement: Francaix String Trio - ii

Yeah, maybe you're still interested...


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

vavaving said:


> Francaix was a brilliant composer of amusing nuances, a fine pianist, arranger, and conductor. Among my favorites. The string trio is one of his most recorded works.
> 
> An example: Trio Sibelius on Rhapsody
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I listened to some of his music on YouTube, when I was researching him for my programme notes on the very string trio that you mentioned. I still haven't formed an opinion. I have to listen to more works. I wasn't very impressed by the String Trio, which, according to my reasearch, is one his best works. But he was an unusually prolific composer and I'm sure there is quite a lot in his music that would probably interest me.


----------

